# Pink Bolero (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought this pattern over a year ago intending to make it for my cousin's GD. I forgot all about it but found the pattern last week. So while a lot of us in the UK stayed in because of the snow I decided to knit it.
I am quite pleased with it but if I knitted it again I would pick up fewer sts than the pattern says for around the top parts of the band ~ personally I think it is too "ruffled" compared to the rest.
I like the design of the band as it is scalloped.
The pattern fits sizes birth to 7 years.
Isabelle is now 5 and has always loved receiving knitted items from me


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

It is simply beautiful! Great job,she will love it!


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that is so beautiful


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Incredible work. She will love it.
Franci


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Incredible work. She will love it.
Franci
Sorry, posted twice.


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Another beautiful piece of work from you, and such a gorgeous shade of pink. Sending a hug for Molly


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your lovely comments. I will let you know Isabelle's opinion! lol
Thank you Sallyannie :-D


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

So very lovely.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Outstanding work. Such beauty.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work as usual,love the pattern and color.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a little stunner Tracy...... and such a beautiful shade of pink!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, Tracy..this is gorgeous...another fantastic piece of work from you. Love the color and it's so soft looking. Just beautiful. Isabelle will love it!!!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

She is going to love it.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous. Absolutely beautiful. I don't think it's too ruffley I think it is nice and girly.

Linda


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Very pretty shrug and in pink, every little girls favorite color. I can just see her dancing all around in it with a big smile.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is so pretty.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, super cute :thumbup:


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I love this pattern...its my go to when I get bored and yours is beautifully knit...I knitted 6 in peach for last christmas for my sister who lives in Cali...she gave one to all of my neices friends, so they all matched! i still knit it now, just not 6 lol!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I love it missmolly. So pretty.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful - I love it!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful and Im sure Isabelle will think so too


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your lovely comments.
Isabelle is a real "girly" girl. She loves pink ( and lilac) and loves to dress up.
I think she will like this one too


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice, and I know what you are saying about the border. Sometimes I wonder how they figure so many stitches be added. I am also making a bolero, same problem. I really like the pattern, and your work is so nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

Its lovely makes me want to buy the pattern right away your is much nicer than on on the pattern. X


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful, Tracy! I love the design and the color. Isabelle will look adorable in it!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's beautifull missmolly, she will love it.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

How lovely. I like it just the way it is and I'm sure G'Daughter will too.


----------



## mimimia (Dec 9, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh it looks soft and very sweet. I'm sure your granddaughter loves it and looks adorable wearing it.
I don't think it's too ruffley either - you did a great job.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful work and such a lovely colour too. Just perfect!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Just lovely.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

What a lovely [email protected]
Lyn in NC


----------



## budpw (Nov 22, 2012)

It is sooo pretty. Where do I find the pattern?? I have a 4 year old ggd I would love to knit it.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

That is very pretty. I agree about picking up fewer stitches next time. I am having a similar problem at the moment. Am knitting a bergere de france dress and I think the finishing instructions are way off. You have given me the confidence to go with my instincts-patterns aren't always correct!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I bought this pattern over a year ago intending to make it for my cousin's GD. I forgot all about it but found the pattern last week. So while a lot of us in the UK stayed in because of the snow I decided to knit it.
> I am quite pleased with it but if I knitted it again I would pick up fewer sts than the pattern says for around the top parts of the band ~ personally I think it is too "ruffled" compared to the rest.
> I like the design of the band as it is scalloped.
> The pattern fits sizes birth to 7 years.
> Isabelle is now 5 and has always loved receiving knitted items from me


Very pretty. You do good work.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Stunning, I love the way it looks and would not change anything, but if to ruffled for you then as you mentioned picking up less stitches.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

That is truely precious! What a great pattern and wonderful knitting.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, I'm sure it will look lovely on her.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Linda3527 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you tell me where you purchased the pattern. I would love to make one for my grand daughter. Your work is lovely and I neck is just perfect.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice i to would pick up less sts round neck


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Great little sweater,,,,the ruffle is perfect,,don't change the stitches next time. Looks wonderful that way.


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

So tasteful and so perfectly done! Beautiful!


----------



## Looby loo (Jan 5, 2012)

Love it such a pretty colour but I also love the shaw it's on. Is that one of yours as well?


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Wonderful and the top band will smooth out once on her body. It looks fine as it is.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

budpw said:


> It is sooo pretty. Where do I find the pattern?? I have a 4 year old ggd I would love to knit it.


Thank you
The pattern is sirdar snuggly # 1239


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> That is very pretty. I agree about picking up fewer stitches next time. I am having a similar problem at the moment. Am knitting a bergere de france dress and I think the finishing instructions are way off. You have given me the confidence to go with my instincts-patterns aren't always correct!


Thank you.
I thought it looked ok when I was knitting the border but I didn't realise the fullness until I had cast off!
It will probably look ok when it's on :wink:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Looby loo said:


> Love it such a pretty colour but I also love the shaw it's on. Is that one of yours as well?


Thank you :-D 
Yes the shawl is one I knitted. Here it is opened out
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58857-1.html
The link to the pattern is also there xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your compliments. I do appreciate them.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Aaah, missmolly, you do such lovely work!


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

Very pretty!! Love the color and pattern!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ohh... this is so precious. I love it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That is so pretty. Very feminine!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is just lovely!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments.
The pattern is Sirdar Snuggly DK # 1239


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

The bolero is darling, and as always, your knitting is perfect.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater and love the color!


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree with you about the ruffles, but then again I never would have thought of it if you hadn't mentioned it. Love the pattern!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so adorable!!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I would love to do this for my 6 yr old gd. To her the more ruffly the better. Can you share the pattern? This would be great in her Easter basket.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I would love to do this for my 6 yr old gd. To her the more ruffly the better. Can you share the pattern? This would be great in her Easter basket.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Tracy, this is precious! Absolutely love it! Amazing how pink is still gorgeous! I love pink :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow it is Beautiful work!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is absolutely perfectly made and such a lovely color. What a very lucky girl to get to wear it! :thumbup:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable, beautiful work.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful work - lovely pattern. Jan


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

I am going right now to see if someone has this patttern as it's gorgeous & I know just the little girl thats would love it.
Great work!!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

this is so cute.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern too.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

So beautiful. Well done.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your lovely comments.

Here are some links from ebay that ship to US

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIRDAR-SNUGGLY-BABY-BOLERO-DK-KNITTING-PATTERN-AGES-BIRTH-7-YEARS-1239-/280878606173?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item4165ab675d#shId

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1239-SIRDAR-SNUGGLY-DK-BOLERO-CARDIGAN-KNITTING-PATTERN-TO-FIT-0-TO-7-YEARS-/130819595862?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item1e75749e56

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knitting-Pattern-Sirdar-1239-Baby-Snuggly-DK-Bolero-/140899203555?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item20ce3f39e3


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Isabelle will love it would you please share the pattern .Absolutely beautiful
thank you for sharing.


----------



## burdo39 (Apr 8, 2011)

Can you share where you purchased the pattern? thanks


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

That is just adorable, and beautifully knitted!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

She'll love it! And it's pink!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I was expecting just another plain bolero, which is what I would make because I am a chicken knitter, but this is gorgeous in it's design. I love it. You've done a beautiful job with it.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Such a gorgeous Bolero!!!


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

it is beautiful


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

She will be quite the little princess in that bolero. It is a knock out. I love it.


----------



## bettecp (May 14, 2011)

I think that is a lovely job ruffles and all. I have a 5 yr old GD that also is a girly girl and would love this. She loves her pinks. I am going to go get the pattern but wondered what kind of yarn you used?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That's really pretty.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

It's really lovely! You did a wonderful job! It's a lovely shade of pink and I love the pattern as well.


----------



## Debearly (Jan 10, 2013)

pretty!


----------



## sulabhasabnis1953 (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful--well done


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very pretty little bolero,I love the pattern and your knitting is gorgeous.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

The perfect bolero - just when you think something is the most beautiful knitted article you have ever seen - another one pops up on our computer.....beautiful!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

This is just to gorgeous.Looks great in pink.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its very very pretty.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

It is really so beautiful..pretty pink.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

You're right! The neck is ruffled too generously and it would look better with about half the stitches.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

bettecp said:


> I think that is a lovely job ruffles and all. I have a 5 yr old GD that also is a girly girl and would love this. She loves her pinks. I am going to go get the pattern but wondered what kind of yarn you used?


Thank you to everybody for your lovely comments.
I used Double Knit yarn which is Light Worsted for the US  
http://www.karpstyles.com/yarn_conversion.html


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Such a nice pattern and beautifully knit!


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

That is so pretty and the pink is just lovely. That little girl will just love it.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

That is so pretty.. what a great job you did.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I think the ruffles add to the charm.
And it is just so sweet.Great job.
Linda


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Soooo pretty! Can you tell me how to make that scalloped band?


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Precious. Love the design of the lace.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, how delightful! As always.

Thank you for posting the pattern #, I will most likely be able to buy it from Deramores, along with the Sirdar Snuggly DK.

It will be _perfect for my little GD in Southern California.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

As always, beautifully done with such a smart lace design. And the colour is just the right pink! Well done missmolly, hannet


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. much more attractive than the one I made for my GD.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

That is so cute. It would be great in adult size, too.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful and you did a wonderful job of knitting. Love the pink. Sure she will love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Oh, how delightful! As always.
> 
> Thank you for posting the pattern #, I will most likely be able to buy it from Deramores, along with the Sirdar Snuggly DK.
> 
> It will be _perfect for my little GD in Southern California.


Thank you nitchik :-D 
I didn't use the sirdar snuggly for this one. I just used acrylic DK yarn :wink:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> That is so cute. It would be great in adult size, too.


Thank you :-D 
I would love to find an adult version of this pattern. I suppose it could be worked out ( but not with my calculations lol) :lol:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your lovely comments  
I will be taking this to Isabelle in about a week so will let you know her opinion :wink:


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

That pattern is so darling and your work is flawless. Love, love, love it!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty sweater, nice for any 5 year old. Great job!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you :-D :-D


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

That is just beautiful. Lovely soft shade of pink.


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

very lovely, such a pretty pattern, is it top down ?


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I think it is perfect just as it is


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

That is just adorable!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

It's beautiful. I made this for my Grand daughter for Christmas but used a dark pink cotton and I thought it looked quite heavy.

Yours is beautiful in the pale pink and looks light and sweet.

Well done!

Leanna x


----------



## Kerfree (Jan 9, 2013)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

VERY beautiful!! Love the beautiful pink color and the work is so nice. It is gorgeous as it is---neckline.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Wow! I love everything about this! Great job and lovely color. Well done!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

She will love it - it is gorgeous


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So dainty and sweet, love it!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

really beautiful, lucky little girl.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh how beautiful..She is going to love it..


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful. My favorite color. She will love it.


----------



## newkidd513 (Jan 30, 2013)

absolutely beautiful
how would i get this pattern
and wonder if it comes in preteen sizes?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Your Pink Bolero is absolutely beautiful. Isabelle should look stunning in it. Your work is always very lovely - you must be very talented. Joy


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it is very pretty


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

#1Patsy said:


> very lovely, such a pretty pattern, is it top down ?


Thank you :-D 
This pattern is worked from the bottom edge, upwards


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments ladies :-D 
Good to see you again BundyJoy :-D


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

It is very beautiful.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous and lovely pattern


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Love this pattern and the colour is perfect .... well done


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies :-D


----------



## marica markovina (Apr 4, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful and your little granddaughter will look lovely wearing it, I am in NZ are you able to share the pattern with me as I to have a 5 year old granddaughter my email is [email protected]


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I think its georgous! :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

marica markovina said:


> Your knitting is beautiful and your little granddaughter will look lovely wearing it, I am in NZ are you able to share the pattern with me as I to have a 5 year old granddaughter my email is [email protected]


Thank you :-D 
Unfortunately the pattern is copyrighted so I can't send it. It is available on both Ebay and Deramores xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

missjg said:


> I think its georgous! :thumbup:


Thank you ☺
I *love* your avatar lol


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is just beautiful. What lovely work you do rlmayknit.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very girly!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely. I would like one in my size. She will love it.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable and sweet!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable and sweet!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful & what a perfect job you did!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, great work.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

It beautiful. I like the blanket also.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice Lacey and Elegant! Georgeous!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning! This is one of my WIP that I forgot about! As I sort, I am going to put all of them in a place easily accessed. I love your pink one and will heed your advice about the number of stitches picked up around the neck. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Stunning! This is one of my WIP that I forgot about! As I sort, I am going to put all of them in a place easily accessed. I love your pink one and will heed your advice about the number of stitches picked up around the neck. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you ladies 

This was lovely to knit. But as I've said I think there are too many stitches around the neck. I would probably pick up about 10 sts less when it gets to the V shape.
Look forward to seeing your bolero :thumbup:


----------



## marnita2 (Aug 9, 2011)

put a search in UK Ebay. There are few there, I have just ordered one from chris edwin. Just what I want for my Great Grand Daughter. Marnita UK


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty sure she will love it,Wouldnt like the job of picking up all those stitchs,


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies :sm02:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful....love the pattern and colour...xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Very sweet and "little girly". Beautiful job :sm24:


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

This is favourite go to knit and I am planning to knit it again for my sisters three grand daughters in twinkle white. I also knitted 6 of them for my niece and her daughters friends so once I have it going the pattern is easy to remember. You did a wonderful job on yours.


----------

